# IN HER NAME: DEAD SOUL - Book 6 of the IN HER NAME series



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Book 6 of the *In Her Name* series, *In Her Name: Dead Soul*, is inching closer toward completion of the rough draft.

This is the sixth book in the series, and will complete the second trilogy that includes *First Contact* and *Legend of the Sword*.

I'm hoping to have *Dead Soul* out by 1 October 2011. Jan (ScrappingForever here on KB) or I will periodically post updates, or you can sign up for my newsletter to get the latest tidbits (and get a free copy of *In Her Name: Empire*, to boot)!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Excuse me, I first hear of this in a THREAD?  I don't even rate an e-mail?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Will there be an omnibus of the last three volumes (he asked hopefully)?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

But Mike, we loved the blue chick.
Maybe she could appear on the rear cover?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Excuse me, I first hear of this in a THREAD? I don't even rate an e-mail?


LOL! I hadn't heard back from you yet about the other chapters...I don't think. You know how scatterbrained I am! Speaking of which, I have more to send you and Steph, plus a little something extra for both of you that I'll address in an email as a little thank-you for all your work. Both _Season Of The Harvest_ and the _In Her Name Omnibus_ (not to mention the other books) have been doing *very* well - well enough that my dream of writing full time is no longer just a pipe dream. It won't happen tomorrow or the day after, but it's now in the realm of possibility. So I wanted to share a bit of that with the two of you. I just got caught up in a bunch of other stuff, as usual. And kitties. Yeah, it's their fault!

So, I'll beg forgiveness! You can beat me with a grakh'ta whip when we come to NYC on 30 June (our reservations are made - yay!) during our Big Summer RV Trip!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Will there be an omnibus of the last three volumes (he asked hopefully)?


At some point! I don't know when, though. Probably sometime when I'm in the middle of the final trilogy that'll close the loop between Dead Soul and Empire/Omnibus. Actually, that probably won't be the *last* trilogy: I have plans to write a fourth (and probably final) one that will tell the history of the founding of the Empire...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> But Mike, we loved the blue chick.
> Maybe she could appear on the rear cover?


Well, the way I look at it is that everybody who has the blue chick has what will in not too long be considered a "limited edition" copy! I'm going to make autograph cards (sorta like baseball cards with the pics of the covers on the front and a place to sign on the back) and will keep her on those for anyone who so desires...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I have chapters?  Actually, I'm pretty sure I told you I hadn't saved them.

And Steph and I will plot our revenge next week when we meet up.  Yes, the scarlet/Steph meet up is reality.  Hope the universe doesn't implode.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I have chapters? Actually, I'm pretty sure I told you I hadn't saved them.
> 
> And Steph and I will plot our revenge next week when we meet up. Yes, the scarlet/Steph meet up is reality. Hope the universe doesn't implode.


Oh. I thought I'd sent you a couple/few new chapters? Oh, well, I'll send it all on tomorrow (and hopefully in a format that Steph's machine will read!).

Oddly enough, your alter egos just met up in the story last night...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book! Keep us up to date. . .there are a lot of folks waiting not so patiently. 

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

*Dead Soul* is now up to roughly 80,000 words, and there are only a few chapters left before the rough draft is done!

Here's a small snippet of unedited text (blooper alert!) for your entertainment... 

"They've got us," the pilot called back to where Mills now sat, strapped into one of the fold-out seats against the inner wall of the hull.

The plan had called for the courier to set down on the planet, if possible. If not, the Marines were to jump from high altitude using parasails. They had the bulky packs strapped to their chests, with their equipment packs strapped to their backs, along with face masks and oxygen cylinders.

"Mills," the pilot shouted, "we have to abort! We haven't gotten too far into the gravity well that I can't jump out-"

"No!" Mills barked through the microphone in his face mask. "There's no aborting this one, missy. The fleet and other combat regiments are coming in behind us and they need to know what the hell they'll be facing here. We either make it or we die trying."

The pilot muttered a string of curses as she and the copilot fought to get the courier into the atmosphere. If they could make it that far, the Kreelan destroyers wouldn't be able to follow them, as these particular ships looked like they weren't designed to operate in the atmosphere.

The courier suddenly lurched, then rolled, the arc of the planet below starting to spin in the forward view screen. Mills felt a wave of nausea as his inner ear went crazy: the gravity compensators were failing.

The pilot shouted something just before everything went to hell. There was an explosion at the rear of the main cabin that sent shards of metal and plastic flying, but the screams of the men and women of his team were drowned out by the roar of the ship's air streaming through the hole punched into the engineering section by a Kreelan shell.

The explosion had weakened part of the hull wall, and the seat of Staff Sergeant Rajesh Desai, the team's heavy weapons specialist, tore loose. The NCO tumbled through the cabin, screaming, still strapped to his seat. His screams were cut off as he slammed into the torn metal in the aft bulkhead. Mills watched in horror as the man was pinned there for a moment, then in a spray of blood was blown out through the hole, which was much smaller than Desai.

The ship was wallowing in the atmosphere now as the pilots fought the controls, and the only thing that kept them alive were the shields. If those failed, they would burn up in an instant.

"Is anyone injured?" Mills bellowed through the face mask comm system. "Sound off!"

"Ephraim is gone," Valentina shouted, her voice sounding oddly calm to Mills.

He turned to look to where Jeremy Ephraim sat. The upper half of the man's body had been torn to ribbons by shrapnel from the shell hit. "Bloody hell," he hissed. "Anybody else?"

He received a brief volley of no's from Valentina, Steph, Ella Stallick, and Danielson.

"Mills!" the pilot shouted. While the air had by now vented out, the cabin was filled with the whistling roar of the atmosphere through which the courier was now tumbling out of control. "You have to jump!"

"Are you off your nut?" Mills shouted back. "We're not even close to our release altitude! We'll burn up out there!"

"We're through the worst of it!" the pilot told him. "We redlined our descent, using the shields as a brake. We're high but not too fast now. You don't have any choice! If you don't jump now, you-"

The pilot's words were brutally cut off by a brace of Kreelan shells that blew the nose from the courier. Mills stared in horror as the entire forward part of the ship sheared away, the pilot and copilot carried with it. He could hear the pilot screaming as she fell, her voice echoing in his earphones from the comm system, when he looked up to find Valentina in front of him, clinging to his chair.

"Come on!" she shouted as the pilot's scream suddenly cut off. "We've got to go! Now!"

Fighting against the roller coaster motion of the courier's hulk, Mills pushed away his fear and turned to what had to be done. Taking hold of a nearby conduit running along the wall, he unstrapped himself with his free hand and got to his feet. Stallick and Danielson followed his example, but Steph was still in her chair, struggling with her seat harness.

"Go on!" Mills shouted at Valentina and the others. "Get out! I'll help her!"

"No!" Valentina told him. "I'll get her - you get the others and the weapons!"

Mills didn't argue. He understood Valentina's intent: he was the mission leader, and the mission was the most important thing. Everything else was secondary, and he didn't have the luxury now for any heroics.

"Stallick! Danielson!" he called. "Get one ammo and both supply containers!" Aside from their personal weapons and other gear that was on each Marine's weapons harness, the team's equipment was in a set of containers that had their own parachutes. Mills would have liked to take everything, but having enough to eat and at least some ammunition were the top priorities.

The two Marines nodded and, fighting the tumbling motion of the courier, began to unstrap the containers from the deck.

In the meantime, Valentina had made her way to where Steph still struggled. The former spy could see Steph's mouth moving, but couldn't hear anything.

"Steph!" she shouted. "Can you hear me?"

Steph nodded, then pointed to her face mask. A tiny sliver of shrapnel had damaged the microphone's electronics. Had it been a few centimeters to either side, it would have sliced into her mask and her face.

Looking down at the buckle of Steph's harness, Valentina saw that shrapnel had done its work there too. Another shard had bent the buckle's latch mechanism, somehow glancing away from Steph.

"God, you're lucky," Valentina muttered as she pulled her combat knife from its scabbard and quickly sawed through the tough straps. "Come on!" she said when Steph was free, and turned to move toward the gaping hole at the front of the hull.

But Steph didn't follow her. Instead, she headed aft. Valentina was about to go after her when she saw what Steph was after: the small case she'd brought aboard, which had been stowed in one of the storage lockers near the smoking wreckage of the lavatory. Steph grabbed the case and strapped it to her side.

While Valentina waited for her, she told Mills, "Steph's all right, but her mic's not working. She can receive but not transmit."

"Not a bad thing for a woman sometimes," Mills quipped as he helped Danielson move the second supply container. Stallick, who was silhouetted in the opening at the front of the hull, was holding down the first supply container and the ammo container.

"Go to hell, Mills," Stallick rasped as the ship lurched again. The Kreelan destroyers had given up the chase, but the air currents were having more of an effect as the ship plummeted toward the surface. "If you-"

The ship lurched again, and the container that Mills and Danielson had been shepherding down the aisle toward Stallick suddenly got away from them.

"Down!" Mills cried, but it was too late.

With a single bounce, the fifty kilo container caught Stallick right in the face and carried her out of the ship. Unconscious or dead, she silently spiraled out of sight&#8230;


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

and where is my beta read file?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh my - I want it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> and where is my beta read file?


I'll send it on when I'm finished with the draft, darling! I've got to look back over a few things, as a few parts need a bit of beefing up or trimming, then a once-over by Jan before I send it on to you and Steph.

Geoff, you can be part of the cast of Usual Suspects for beta reading!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would love to.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations, Mike.

I'm really just posting here so I can watch the thread.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

The first draft for *Dead Soul* is just about done. It's at a bit over 90,000 words, and I think I have maybe half a dozen paragraphs left in the epilogue to finish.

And then the hard work begins!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Missed this thread before, Mike. So Sorry. You know I'm waiting patiently (or not).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought I'd start posting a few teasers to whet your appetite and get you fired up for the DEAD SOUL, which picks up not long after LEGEND OF THE SWORD leaves off.

While many of the human characters you came to know in FIRST CONTACT and LEGEND OF THE SWORD will be back, the main character on the Kreelan side in this story is Ku'ar-Marekh. She's a high warrior priestess, much like Tesh-Dar (and for those who are wondering, Tesh-Dar won't appear in DEAD SOUL - but she'll be back again in later books!).

Ku'ar-Marekh is a vastly different character, however, and this little snippet (which is as-yet unedited, so it's a bit rough in spots!) will give you a little insight as to how and why. 

I'll be sending more teasers out each week before the release - I hope you enjoy them and DEAD SOUL when it comes out!


***

Ku'ar-Marekh, high warrior priestess of the Nyur-A'il, walked alone on an airless world whose existence in the cosmos was unworthy of an entry in the Books of Time, save that she had set foot upon it. 

She stopped a moment and looked up at the protostar that was forming far above, an accretion of gas and dust that someday would achieve sufficient mass for fusion to begin, for a star to be born. It was a swirling, glowing cloud whose beauty had never been witnessed by any sentient being save herself.

Her armor, a light-drinking black that was so smooth it could be used as a mirror, save for the cyan rune of the order of the Nyur-A'il in the center, reflected the subtle hues. The reds and yellows and blues that she could see, but whose beauty could not touch her soul. 

Her jet black hair, woven into the braids that were an ancient tradition of her people, hung down to her waist, the ends of the braids tipped with diamonds and other rare gems that sparkled in the ghostly light. Her eyes, flecked with silver, looked at the scene through slitted pupils. Her skin, a cobalt blue, in this light was so dark as to be nearly black. Black as the empty space around her, a reflection of the emptiness within her.

Around her neck she wore the black collar of living metal that every one of Her Children wore, the many rows of pendants that hung from it proclaiming her accomplishments for the peers to witness. The front of the collar also bore an oval device of glittering metal, the same living steel from which Kreelan swords were made, with her order's rune etched into the surface. It proclaimed that she was a priestess, although the warriors around her knew who and what she was through their very blood. They could sense her spirit in the Bloodsong that united their people across the ten thousand suns of the Empire, and across the boundary that separated life and death.

Indeed, she was a high priestess, but it was an empty honor, the name of her order ash on her tongue. The Nyur-A'il was not the oldest of the orders that served Her, the Empress, for that honor was accorded to the Desh-Ka and its last living disciple, the great priestess Tesh-Dar. 

But while the Desh-Ka might be considered the most powerful in the Empire, it could be said that the Nyur-A'il were the most feared. 

Yet fear was an emotion that Ku'ar-Marekh no longer felt. As was love, joy, or anger. She was as empty in her heart as was the space around this barren, dead planet. Among the peers she had heard whispers of a name that some had for her: they called her Dead Soul...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

No Tesh Dar! I had to think about that for a minute. Since she was featured in Legend of the Sword, I can forgive you. Besides, this new Priestess sounds very cool.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is really cool.
Always ready for a new Mike Hicks' book.
And especially one about the blue chicks.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, this new "blue chick" in some ways makes Tesh-Dar look like a big softy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, this new "blue chick" in some ways makes Tesh-Dar look like a big softy!


She doesn't go around killing kitty-cats, does she? 

Are we still on track for 10/1?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> She doesn't go around killing kitty-cats, does she?
> 
> Are we still on track for 10/1?


No kitties were harmed in the writing of this book! Not sure if I can say the same for the next installment of Season Of The Harvest, but we'll see.

And yes, God willing and Scarlet not finding too many bloopers, it should be out on/about 10/1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> No kitties were harmed in the writing of this book! Not sure if I can say the same for the next installment of Season Of The Harvest, but we'll see.


Aha! That


Spoiler



missing bag of kewl korn.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

The cleaned-up draft of DEAD SOUL is just about done. A few last minute things to check, then I'm shipping it off to "the editor"! Got that, Scarlet?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

WAHOO!!  JUST what I've been needing - a new gem by Mike!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> The cleaned-up draft of DEAD SOUL is just about done. A few last minute things to check, then I'm shipping it off to "the editor"! Got that, Scarlet?


Which should give me just enough time to finish _Sarum _(started it yesterday) so I can jump right in to _Dead Soul_. I am so looking forward to this.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, and assuming Scarlet can chug through it before she runs away for her Great Escape for three weeks, I think we'll be pretty close to the 1 October target release date. Now I gotta work on the cover art...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's the cover art for DEAD SOUL...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yay, a new blue chick. Well done.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yay, a new blue chick. Well done.


She's not very nice, tho!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> She's not very nice, tho!!


Not many of them are, really.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess it all depends on your definition of "nice".
And also who one is being "nice" (or not) to.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I guess it all depends on your definition of "nice".
> And also who one is being "nice" (or not) to.


It's all about the story, right?


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Love the cover, Michael.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

lyarde11751 said:


> Love the cover, Michael.


Thanks!

And the new priestess isn't very nice to either her own people or the humans. D'oh!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry, she doesn't look like i see her in my mind's eye....


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And the new priestess isn't very nice to either her own people or the humans. D'oh!


Great. So this time you're gonna make me whimper like a clubbed baby seal over the Kreelans AND humans. Nice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I would love to have a tee with that cover.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> sorry, she doesn't look like i see her in my mind's eye....


No, but best I can do - for now. Am planning to have all the covers redone in the not too distant future with some *real* artwork!



> Great. So this time you're gonna make me whimper like a clubbed baby seal over the Kreelans AND humans. Nice.


LOL!! 



> I would love to have a tee with that cover.


On my list of to-do's!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

lyarde11751 said:


> Great. So this time you're gonna make me whimper like a clubbed baby seal over the Kreelans AND humans. Nice.


scarlet was crying on the subway today. that is either a very good or very bad sign.

And, i am 70% done, so I will be getting my edits to Mike Sunday night.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

scarlet said:


> scarlet was crying on the subway today. that is either a very good or very bad sign.
> 
> And, i am 70% done, so I will be getting my edits to Mike Sunday night.


I've warned Michael about playing with people's emotions. Either it's just that good or you're a sap just like me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

lyarde11751 said:


> I've warned Michael about playing with people's emotions. Either it's just that good or you're a sap just like me.


I've e-mailed him that if certain things don't work out the way i want them, he will be in BIG TROUBLE. Like, i'm gonna borrow Guido from Lynn trouble!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Scarlet, don't hurt the author......please.
I want this book.
And the one before/after The Harvest.

'cause I likes them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I've e-mailed him that if certain things don't work out the way i want them, he will be in BIG TROUBLE. Like, i'm gonna borrow Guido from Lynn trouble!


At least hold off until Mike's written another dozen books for us ... or maybe two dozen.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Scarlet, don't hurt the author......please.
> I want this book.
> And the one before/after The Harvest.
> 
> 'cause I likes them.


Don't worry, I won't have Guido hurt his hands.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

That's a good thing.  

Wish I could be helping out on this one, I feel a little left out and as if I'm letting Mike down after doing the past 3.   But with life throwing me some curveballs I just couldn't promise a quick turnaround this time.  So I'll have to wait for the finished product like most of the rest of you!  (Or I could go ahead and read the draft since he did send it to me anyway....  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steph H said:


> That's a good thing.
> 
> Wish I could be helping out on this one, I feel a little left out and as if I'm letting Mike down after doing the past 3.  But with life throwing me some curveballs I just couldn't promise a quick turnaround this time. So I'll have to wait for the finished product like most of the rest of you! (Or I could go ahead and read the draft since he did send it to me anyway....  )


Should be soon. Maybe next weekend?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

read the draft!  i don't think there will be major changes


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now that I have the hint of a date, I will sit around and hold my breath.
Here goes............................................................................
Oh heck I couldn't hold it any longer.
Well I WILL anxiously await it's appearance.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Me too Geoff!!!!! Especially as after ready the original Omnibus (old cover with the blue chick  ), I held of on this trilogy so I could read it all at once


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> read the draft! i don't think there will be major changes


<the author rejoices!> 

Of course, I'm not sure what I'm going to write next. Have a huge pile of projects, and just came up with another idea yesterday. Gack!

Oh, and I would never toy with the reader's emotions. It's all the fault of the characters!

As for the release date, as soon as Scarlet's done and I make those changes, it'll be beta reader time...<dum-dee-dum-dum!>


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

don't rejoice yet.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> scarlet was crying on the subway today. that is either a very good or very bad sign.


Whoa! Wait a minute! I missed this one - I made Scarlet cry? I'm obviously a very bad boy! 



> And, i am 70% done, so I will be getting my edits to Mike Sunday night.


Cool! The betas will have to do a little speed reading, but what the heck...!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, you made scarlet cry.  if you want to know when, pm me.  

and do not ask betas to speed read, bad for the digestion.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

No matter when any of us acquire this work, you can be sure that the 2 o'clock club will assemble and no one will sleep until the book is read......like always with Mike's books.


Just sayin.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

oh: believe me, you will stay up all night to finish this one


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, the kids are out of school on the 29th and 30th. That gives me a four day weekend when sleep is not necessarily a priority. I'm primed and ready.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Enough of this teasing. I want the book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Enough of this teasing. I want the book.


That's telling it like it is.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

he who owes books should not comment


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> he who owes books should not comment


Touché.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

80% read....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

95% read...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i have finished.  edits will be sent to Mike tomorrow night...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay Scarlet!!!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> i have finished. edits will be sent to Mike tomorrow night...


She didn't say if she liked it or not!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> She didn't say if she liked it or not!


I think that she warned us we'd be staying up all night reading might have been a clue.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

giggle.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> giggle.....


At least it wasn't


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm on my kindle so can't see images. i'll respond to gertie later.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edits have been e-mailed to the author.

I am now officially off the job.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Edits have been e-mailed to the author.
> 
> I am now officially off the job.


Awesome! Now go get ready for your big trip - and thank you!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished reading an advance copy of _Dead Soul_ and I think it's Mike's best. I know that's saying a lot, since I've been raving about the earlier books for several years, but it's true. The battle descriptions, in particular, are just terrific.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Those book covers are awesomely eye catching (is awesomely a word? It is now).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

JFHilborne said:


> Those book covers are awesomely eye catching (is awesomely a word? It is now).


Thanks! 

And Jeff, glad you liked it, and thanks for the help! w00t!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, Jeff, did you take time out to eat and sleep or even breathe?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wow, Jeff, did you take time out to eat and sleep or even breathe?


It's a real page turner.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> It's a real page turner.


I'm on Grandma duty this weekend which is four days off, so reading time is even more limited than usual. There's always midnight until two a.m.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There's always midnight until two a.m.


You better not try it unless you're prepared to go without any sleep.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You better not try it unless you're prepared to go without any sleep.


Important safety tip.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am working my way through it  - love it.
Am approaching 50% through.
Will send in the comments on Sunday, regardless where I am.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, I'm just a regular reader, and I'm really getting antsy here: when do we get to buy it??

Part of me wants it NOW (I mean, I have been waiting for a long time for this, so I can pick up the whole trilogy at once!), and part of me is thinking how cool it would be if those were the first books I got to read on my future Kindle Touch


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Neo said:


> Ok, I'm just a regular reader, and I'm really getting antsy here: when do we get to buy it??
> 
> Part of me wants it NOW (I mean, I have been waiting for a long time for this, so I can pick up the whole trilogy at once!), and part of me is thinking how cool it would be if those were the first books I got to read on my future Kindle Touch


"Regular reader"? No such thing! Every author knows that all readers are special! 

Dead Soul should be out early this week. As soon as I get the feedbacks from the rest of the beta readers (come on, Geoff - w00t!) this weekend, I'll hammer out any changes and fire it out the torpedo tubes.

In the meantime, I'll be sketching out the next book project, which I think is going to be something totally different than what I've done so far...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

DEAD SOUL...IS DONE!! I'll be uploading it to the Kindle store, B&N, and Smashwords shortly...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there an ASIN number on your KDP bookshelf?

Edited to add: Yay!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a terrific addition to the saga.
I am off to get my "official" copy.

Not quite available at Amazon yet, will try again later.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, I literally just hit the publish button, both for Kindle and Nook (Smashwords, etc. will be next). Yay!

Just for fun, I'm also offering a "reward" to the first buyers, and for a short time it's going to be a special autographed edition - here's the info...

After a bit I'm going to go and check out that bottle of champagne chilling in the fridge...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yippee.

where's my chocolate?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much, I'm super excited!!!! And NO way I'm waiting to read this on my future Kindle Touch


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yeah, I literally just hit the publish button, both for Kindle and Nook (Smashwords, etc. will be next). Yay!
> 
> Just for fun, I'm also offering a "reward" to the first buyers, and for a short time it's going to be a special autographed edition - here's the info...
> 
> After a bit I'm going to go and check out that bottle of champagne chilling in the fridge...


You deserve it!



scarlet said:


> yippee.
> 
> where's my chocolate?


You, too, Scarlet.

It's not up yet, but I'll be able to read it on my new K3 which arrives tomorrow. _Dead Soul_ will be christening little Hamlet. Don't ask why Hamlet. The name just popped up. I'll see if it sticks once I get the box opened.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

w00t! Wow, that is so much faster than it used to be! Thanks, Jeff!

Scarlet - will send chocolate goodies when you return. Would you like a Godiva gift card...? Your wish is my command! 

Hamlet?? First time I saw that I thought it was "Hamster"...  

Hope ya'll enjoy the book! I'm now working on getting the other ebook versions up, then print (will also finally do the print version of Legend of the Sword), then figure out what the devil I'm going to work on next...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Woohooo, just snatched the whole second trilogy up  !


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my order receipt.

Just sayin.... 

Thanks for your order, Geoffrey B. Thomas!

Got a copy.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Five star reviews are up on Goodreads and Amazon. Great book, Mike.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Five star reviews are up on Goodreads and Amazon. Great book, Mike.


Awesome, Jeff - thank you so much!!

And Geoff, somebody beat you to the prize by two minutes... 

Neo - thank you for helping to make sure we don't starve this winter (I hope)!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Neo - thank you for helping to make sure we don't starve this winter (I hope)!


Can't let you starve - I can feel many more good books in you that I will HAVE to read . And to ensure your continued well-being, I just gifted your Omnibus to a friend


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Neo said:


> Can't let you starve - I can feel many more good books in you that I will HAVE to read . And to ensure your continued well-being, I just gifted your Omnibus to a friend


"Oh, honey! We can have peanut butter AND jelly for dinner tonight!" 

Love y'all!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Got it! It'll be on Hamster Hamlet when he arrives tomorrow.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

gift card will be lovely.  send it next week so it will be waiting for me?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> gift card will be lovely. send it next week so it will be waiting for me?


Aye! Will do! And have been following your travel blog, although I have a couple to catch up on. 

And good luck with the Hamster, Gertie!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike this is indeed one of the most original "epics" in recent memory.
I wish I could find a new way to encourage you......to keep writing.
Because while we all love this series (yes we do), you have proven that you can step out and write a fabulous mystery also.
I am blessed to meet such talented people as you.

Just sayin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Mike this is indeed one of the most original "epics" in recent memory.
> I wish I could find a new way to encourage you......to keep writing.
> Because while we all love this series (yes we do), you have proven that you can step out and write a fabulous mystery also.
> I am blessed to meet such talented people as you.
> ...


Geoff -

That's all the encouragement that's necessary, although of course the royalties don't hurt, either! 

And I think I have the next project figured out. I think...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, I'm late getting my copy - I've been asleep at the switch (which means, I got one comin' too)   Downloaded into the Hicks Collection.

Edward. C Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Sorry, I'm late getting my copy - I've been asleep at the switch (which means, I got one comin' too)  Downloaded into the Hicks Collection.
> 
> Edward. C Patterson


Awesome! Thanks, Ed, you just bought me the beer I'm drinking!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Haven't had much reading time but every spare second I get goes into Dead Soul. Another home run, Mike.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Haven't had much reading time but every spare second I get goes into Dead Soul. Another home run, Mike.


Glad u're enjoying it! And just wait until the new one comes out...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A fairly minor quibble:

In the very first paragraph the scene is Allison's 14th birthday party and you say the cake has an even dozen candles. 

I don't know if it really matters whether she's 12 or 14. . . I still enjoyed the story. 

just sayin'


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> A fairly minor quibble:
> 
> In the very first paragraph the scene is Allison's 14th birthday party and you say the cake has an even dozen candles.
> 
> ...


Really? Drat. How did we all miss that?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Really? Drat. How did we all miss that?


They ran out of candles? 

Yes, Allison is referred to several times as a teenager later on.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Really? Drat. How did we all miss that?


Hopefully caught up in the story!

Ann gets the Blooper Finder award - will change that in the text file when I make the next round of file updates.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Ann gets the Blooper Finder award - will change that in the text file when I make the next round of file updates.




Does that mean I get a free copy of the next whatever-you're-writing? 

Honestly, I went back and read it 3 times. . .I was sure I was reading it wrong. . . . .and I knew that Many MANY sets of eyes had been on it!

If it helps, that's the only 'goof' I noticed. 

AND, FWIW, I did share on FB when I finished -- 4 stars -- and my son asked if it was a new one. . .he's probably purchased it by now.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Honestly, I went back and read it 3 times. . .I was sure I was reading it wrong. . . . .and I knew that Many MANY sets of eyes had been on it!


The blooper-gods hide the typos from editors and beta readers, and than expose them just in time to embarrass everyone.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> A fairly minor quibble:
> 
> In the very first paragraph the scene is Allison's 14th birthday party and you say the cake has an even dozen candles.
> 
> ...


Hmm, did the boss change that after I read it? because i could swear it was her 12th birthday when i read it.

because i commented on the fact that i was used to the number of candles being age PLUS one, so it would have been 13 candles...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, i re-checked my beta copy of Dead Soul and in the first paragraph it's Allison's 12th birthday.  So somewhere along the line, Mike decided to make her older and didn't tell me!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Now y'all have me paranoid that I really DID read it wrong. . . . .off to retrieve it from the cloud and check. . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

And I've got about another half a dozen minor bloopers so far.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And I've got about another half a dozen minor bloopers so far.


PM them to me?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> PM them to me?


I haven't finished reading yet. Do you want what I've got so far?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I haven't finished reading yet. Do you want what I've got so far?


yes please. i want to see if it's stuff i missed or he changed on me!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> yes please. i want to see if it's stuff i missed or he changed on me!


It's just small stuff. their instead of the and stuff like that. It'll take me a little while to get them together. I'm reading on my iphone.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's just small stuff. their instead of the and stuff like that. It'll take me a little while to get them together. I'm reading on my iphone.


That's why the bloopers you found were small - big ones won't fit on an iPhone screen! 

As for Allison, after a lot of thought I did decide to bump her age up, but missed the darn candles! LOL!

And will be cleaning up a few things on chapter 7 of the new book and get on to chapter 8 after I go take my commercial driver's license test this morning. Ha!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> That's why the bloopers you found were small - big ones won't fit on an iPhone screen!
> 
> As for Allison, after a lot of thought I did decide to bump her age up, but missed the darn candles! LOL!
> 
> And will be cleaning up a few things on chapter 7 of the new book and get on to chapter 8 after I go take my commercial driver's license test this morning. Ha!


We call them "revision artifacts," and I'm wading through dozens in my new release (next wekk). 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> That's why the bloopers you found were small - big ones won't fit on an iPhone screen!
> 
> As for Allison, after a lot of thought I did decide to bump her age up, but missed the darn candles! LOL!
> 
> And will be cleaning up a few things on chapter 7 of the new book and get on to chapter 8 after I go take my commercial driver's license test this morning. Ha!


It's always good to have a backup plan, like becoming a long-distance trucker, in case this writing thing doesn't work out. 



Edward C. Patterson said:


> We call them "revision artifacts," and I'm wading through dozens in my new release (next wekk).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I like that, Ed. (wekk?)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That was a typo, not an artifact.  

I've learned that artifacts appear after editing and proofing are completed - so the importance of the Natural Speach and Text-toSpeech read back as the last step (followed by a quick old fashion spell check to catch erratn spacing) is the best last steps. I'm finding that edits create number (and gender) malfunctions, extra articles, a and an remnants, particle inclusion or exclusion or change, and missed conjugation changes. Artifacts represent (my guess) 95% of things that wind up wrong in print after a careful, well-planned proffing. This is greatly reduced using read back software and kindle.

Ed Patterson (getting wiser with each book and this next one, next wekk-week is #1


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> That was a typo, not an artifact.
> 
> I've learned that artifacts appear after editing and proofing are completed - so the importance of the Natural Speach and Text-toSpeech read back as the last step (followed by a quick old fashion spell check to catch erratn spacing) is the best last steps. I'm finding that edits create number (and gender) malfunctions, extra articles, a and an remnants, particle inclusion or exclusion or change, and missed conjugation changes. Artifacts represent (my guess) 95% of things that wind up wrong in print after a careful, well-planned proffing. This is greatly reduced using read back software and kindle.
> 
> Ed Patterson (getting wiser with each book and this next one, next wekk-week is #1


I had forgotten you used tts. Thanks for the reminder. Got Mom a K3 and I can use hers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally got to finish. It's good to be able to breathe again. Just wanted to let you know that


Spoiler



I'm still speaking to you.



Great book, Mike. You've done it again.

Is this the last of the IHN series?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL! Glad you enjoyed it. No, there will be more. There'll be something to bridge the gap between Dead Soul and Empire, and another set telling the story of the founding of the Empire. I also had some ideas for some additional coverage of Reza and Esah-Zhurah during their "missing years"...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> LOL! Glad you enjoyed it. No, there will be more. There'll be something to bridge the gap between Dead Soul and Empire, and another set telling the story of the founding of the Empire. I also had some ideas for some additional coverage of Reza and Esah-Zhurah during their "missing years"...


Cool.....
Great to hear the good news, Mike.
Your fans are thrilled to hear that there will be more.
And I, for one, look forward to more stories about Reza.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Speaking of Esah-Zurah, I like the way you tie in some of the names. I'll be sending you about three more bloopers but right now, I'm too pooped to pop. Rough day.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Cool.....
> Great to hear the good news, Mike.
> Your fans are thrilled to hear that there will be more.
> And I, for one, look forward to more stories about Reza.


Thanks, Geoff - that is MUCH appreciated! 

Gertie - thanks for the eagle eyes!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Thanks, Geoff - that is MUCH appreciated!
> 
> Gertie - thanks for the eagle eyes!


Sending you pm now.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Three years after the brutal first contact encounter with the alien Kreelan Empire, the human Confederation is desperate for a victory. With over a dozen worlds under siege by legions of Kreelan warriors, President McKenna orders the Confederation military to deliver a victory to give humanity hope.

Roland Mills, Valentina Sikorsky, Ichiro Sato and his wife Steph, along with the irrepressible General James Sparks are once again at the sharp end of the spear in a mission to take back the colony of Alger's World from the alien invaders before it's too late.

But overwhelming firepower may not be enough. For leading the invasion of Alger's World is Ku'ar-Marekh, a Kreelan warrior priestess with dreadful powers, whose spirit is trapped between life and death. Feared by the warriors of the Empire, she is known as the Dead Soul...


*IN HER NAME: DEAD SOUL*

​
*P.S. I'm running a series of book-related giveaways, including gift certificates to Amazon, on Facebook through 12 March (give or take). Come on and join in!*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

BTW - I'll be running a contest to give away a Kindle Fire or Nook Tablet (winner's choice) starting on Monday, 19 March, to celebrate the release of the latest IN HER NAME novel, FROM CHAOS BORN. Check my site at http://authormichaelhicks.com for details!

Three years after the brutal first contact encounter with the alien Kreelan Empire, the human Confederation is desperate for a victory. With over a dozen worlds under siege by legions of Kreelan warriors, President McKenna orders the Confederation military to deliver a victory to give humanity hope.

Roland Mills, Valentina Sikorsky, Ichiro Sato and his wife Steph, along with the irrepressible General James Sparks are once again at the sharp end of the spear in a mission to take back the colony of Alger's World from the alien invaders before it's too late.

But overwhelming firepower may not be enough. For leading the invasion of Alger's World is Ku'ar-Marekh, a Kreelan warrior priestess with dreadful powers, whose spirit is trapped between life and death. Feared by the warriors of the Empire, she is known as the Dead Soul...


*IN HER NAME: DEAD SOUL*

​


----------

